# tricks zum slippen bei Niedrigwasser ? oder flache slippen ?



## HD4ever (10. Juli 2006)

moin moin ....
man, war das wieder nen Mist am WE ... |uhoh:
wider besseren Wissens am WE bei SO Wind nach Großenbrode gefahren, slippen dort ja kein Ding, aber doch heftige Wellen draußen so das das Angeln dann nach kurzer Zeit abgeblasen wurde weil einem der Mitfahrer nich ganz so gut war ... #q

hab ne andere schöne Slippe entdecke, aber die ist aber leider ganz schön flach ...  dafür zumindest bei SO allerbest.
hab mal gehört das manche den Trailer dann mit Wathose ganz reinschieben und mit nem Seil wieder raus ?
stell mir das ja irgendwie nich so einfach vor |kopfkrat vor allem das Boot dann wieder auf den Trailer zu bekommen |kopfkrat
macht das jemand so auf die Art manchmal ???


----------



## djoerni (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: tricks zum slippen bei Niedrigwasser ? oder flache slippen ?*

sehe das öfter bei uns im hafen. (ancora/kunia neustadt). sind dann zwar meistens "nur" jetskis aber selbst das sieht schon seeeehr abenteuerlich aus. und bei etwas welle möchte ich meine beine nicht zwischen boot und trailer haben! des weiteren denke ich das es nicht das beste ist den trailer ganz zu versenken. recht schwer das ganze wenn er vollgelaufen ist. alternative wäre da für mich nen kran zu nehmen. krangebühr für den mastenkran liegt glaube ich bei 10 euronen in der ancora. sollte aber für dein boot ausreichend sein. 
gruß jörn


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: tricks zum slippen bei Niedrigwasser ? oder flache slippen ?*

an der Arkona Werft wäre das slippen ja überhaupt kein Problem.
wollte da schon mal einslippen, hab vorher sogar angerufen ob es möglich wäre, als ich dann das bejaht bekam fand ich am frühen nächsten Morgen die slippe dicht geparkt mit Kajütbooten #q

mit geht es eher um Strandslipplätze die keinen Steg haben ...
klar ist das für nen Trailer immer Mist das versenken im Salzwasser
aber da meine Reifen (und Radlager) eh immer rein müssen kommt es auf das Bugrad eigendlich ja auch nicht mehr drauf an ... #c


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: tricks zum slippen bei Niedrigwasser ? oder flache slippen ?*

Moin,

habe ich auch schon so gemacht. Einmal in Neustadt in der Kunja-Werft, weil der Wasserstand extrem niedrig war. Da war es auch kein Problem, den (leeren) Trailer mit dem Seil wieder rauszuziehen. Beim Raus-Slippen des Bootes muss der Trailer wenn hinten Rollen vorhanden sind auch nicht so tief versenkt werden, da die Seilwinde ihn prolemlos hochzieht. Im Hafen ist es zudem sehr windgeschützt.
Bei ablandigen Wind habe ich das bei Ententeich auch mal so am Strand von Hohenfelde gemacht. Auch hier ließ sich der leere versenkte Trailer problemlos wieder rausziehen. Dafür hatte ich beim Raus-Slippen erhebliche Probleme durch Wind und Wellen das Boot überhaupt auf den Trailer zu bekommen. Zum Glück waren 2 badefreudige Helfer (ohne Wathose) hilfreich zur Stelle.

Am Strand kann ich das nur empfehlen, wenn man mit mehreren Leuten unterwegs ist. Alleine oder zu zweit ist das nur was für den Ententeich.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: tricks zum slippen bei Niedrigwasser ? oder flache slippen ?*

danke schon mal !
hab mir dafür neulich bei ebay ne "Überzieher-Wathose" gekauft ... ohne ins Wasser zu gehen geht da bestimmt nix ...
klar will ich natürlich dann gerade da slippen wo der Wind *nicht* auflandig ist .... :m


----------



## Rainer 32 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: tricks zum slippen bei Niedrigwasser ? oder flache slippen ?*

Hallo Jörg
Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen das "Trailerversenken" auf jeden Fall zu vermeiden. Mal abgesehen von der Elektrik ist so ein Vollbad Gift für den gesamten Trailer. Ich würde an deiner Stelle weiterhin nur "vernünftige" Slippen benutzen, dein Material wird es Dir danken. Für mich als Landlieger ist der Trailer ein absolut wichtiger Teil der Ausrüstung. Mit meinem Konkel brauche ich auch auf relativ flachen Slippen nicht weiter als Unterkante Felge ins Wasser zu fahren und er sieht nach fünf Jahren noch (fast) wie neu aus.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: tricks zum slippen bei Niedrigwasser ? oder flache slippen ?*

da muß ich mir irgendwas noch überlegen damit es mit dem slippen noch einfacher geht !
hab da mit der Orkney ganz schön  Probleme die vom Trailer runter zu bekommen #q
dementsprechend tief muß ich rein damit #q
das letze Laufrad ist etwas höher als die anderen 4, muß da eh irgendwas ändern.
klar weiß ich das das Gift ist ......
was hast du denn für Auflagen am Trailer ?
seitliche Laufräder o.ä. ?
wäre nett wenn du mir evtl mal Bilder zeigen könntest  :m


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: tricks zum slippen bei Niedrigwasser ? oder flache slippen ?*

Auch ich hatte das Problem mit flachen Slippstellen. 

Deswegen hat mein Trailer am hinteren *Ende der Zugdeichel eine breite Slipprolle* bekommen.  So muss der Trailer nicht ganz soweit ins Wasser und das Boot kann trotzdem getrailert werden. Beim herausziehen aus dem Wasser führe ich mit Hilfe des Seils der Winde das Bug des Bootes an die hintere Kielrolle. Wenn das Das Bug an der Kielrolle anliegt, wird sofort das Seil mit Hilfe der Winde  gespannt. Da die Kielrolle zur Mitte hin etwas keilförmig verläuft, ist das Bug nun "gefangen" und kann nicht mehr nach links und nach rechts abhauen. Nun kann mit Gefühl der Kahn raufgeleihert werden. Die Keilform der Kielrolle bewirkt, das dass Bootskiel in Mitte der Kielrolle rutscht. Dadurch kann der Kahn schön gerade auf den Trailer gezogen werden. Die Kielrolle hinten am Trailer kann nicht breit genug sein! Bei Wellengang ist es gar nicht so einfach, das Bug an die Kielrolle zu führen. Eine breite Kielrolle bietet mehr Treffsicherheit.

Ausserdem hat er eine selbstgebastelte *Sliphilfe *(siehe schmale Pfeile). Dreht man am Wagenheber, so wird das Boot durch 2 sich nach oben stämmende Räder von den Auflagen von den Gummi gehoben und man kann es leichter nach vorn/hinten bewegt werden und muss nicht über die Auflagen gezerrt werden.

Wenn alle Stricke reissen kann man sich auch eine *Deichselverlängerung *basteln. Dazu besorge Dir ein nicht zu dünnes verzinktes Rohr und  baue an das Ende ein männliches Anhängerkupplungsstück, welches bei Benutzung in Deine Auto-Anhängerkupplung kommt.
Was das andere Rohrende betriff, musst Du improvisieren. Es muss auf jedenfall an 2 Punkten mit der Zugdeichsel Deines Trailers mechanisch verbunden werden. Ich kenne Deinen Trailer leider nicht, aber mit individuell angefertigten Klemmschellen, welche mit Flügelmuttern per Hand fixiert werden können, lässt sich bestimmt was machen. 2 Verbindungspunkte brauchst deshalb, damit beim ins Wasser schieben des Trailers die Verbindungsstelle "Trailerdeichsel - Deichselverlängerung" nicht einknickt. 
Nach Benutzung entfernst Du die Deichelverlängerung wieder und verstaust sie irgendwo, wo sie beim Transport sicher ist... z.B. mit Spanngurten auf dem Trailergestell ordentlich fixieren und festratschen. 

Eine Deichselverlängerung aus Metall bietet den Vorteil, dass Du das Boot mit dem Auto tiefer ins Wasser schieben kannst. Vielleicht gelingt Dir das auch per Hand wenn Du kräftig bist, aber lass mal ein Rad im Sand einsacken - dann kommste ins schwitzen|uhoh: 

Vielleicht baust Du Dir auch eine Trailerverlängerung, die aus 2 Teilen besteht und zusammensteckbar ist - z.B. 2x2m. Ich glaube dann kann der Strand noch so flach sein und Du kriegst trotzdem Dein Boot gut ins Wasser. 

Ich gebe meinen Vorrednern gerne Recht - mir tut es auch jedesmal weh, den Trailer ins Salzwasser zu tauchen, trotz abgedichteter Radlager. Aber dann sag ich mir: Das ist eine Anschaffung zum Angeln! Ein schöner Trailer nützt nichts, wenn ich damit nicht mein Boot am gewünschten Punkt ins Wasser schiebe. 

Im Baumarkt HORNBACH gibt es ein Drucksprüher mit 10l Volumen zum Pflanzen besprühen. Das Ding kann man prima zum Trailer abwaschen benutzen. Einfach Druck aufpumpen und den Spritzschlauch den Spühnebel dahin halten, wo es Not tut.

#h


----------



## HD4ever (14. August 2006)

*AW: tricks zum slippen bei Niedrigwasser ? oder flache slippen ?*

bin begeistert .... |supergri
habe meine Bootsauflagen etwas umgebaut, die vorhandenen Luftreifen etwas umgesetzt, die hintere sliprolle tiefer angeschraubt und das slippen war im Gegensatz zu den vorherigen Kraftakten ein Kinderspiel ... #6 
selbst an der ziemlich flache Strandslipstelle ... |laola:


----------

